# AC Solutions



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay, I'm out here searching for a 66 which I intend to buy in Spring 09. 

About half the cars I am interested in have no air conditioner.

I plan to drive the car on a fairly regular basis.

What type of after market solutions are there for non-AC 66s?

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Vintage air is one place, but I can't get their website to come up this morning.
Here is another place to order them too.
PAL's Hot Rod Parts - Vintage air and more


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Perfect, thanks friend!


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

follow this link and it will solve your prob. Pontiac Underdash Kit


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you really want to, you could add a factory system. It is a lot of work, but the parts are out there. Eric


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric

I thought about that and have been snooping around looking for dash prices. Seems to me the dash with the vents would be the toughest part. Do you know if the firewalls were all predrilled for the hoses?

Rick


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

My '66 GTO is a factory air car, question: fix the factory air or replace with a vintage air system. The price is about the same.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The Vintage Air is SUPPOSED to be cooler. The install is a lot of work, and you will loose the originality factor. In your case, I would fix the factory unit. If you had a non-A/C car, then I would put a VA system in and make the dash look factory with vents and controls. That is what I did. Eric :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For 67 and earlier, I'd recommend Vintage Air just because I know they make a kit for GTO's. (No one makes one for 68 and up, though)

However, I do also urge you to talk with them in detail about the system (since I'm personally unfamiliar with it) and find out if their system preserves your ability to vent in outside air and also choose between outside air and recirculate mode on cooling. The aftermarket system I have does NOT provide for any sort of outside air in either mode, in fact it doesn't have a "vent" mode at all. That may be a concern to you if you're considering replacing your factory air with an aftermarket system.

On the plus side, the new systems will be R134a instead of R12 for the original factory system, and R134a is much easier (and less expensive) to buy. Yes, there are "kits" to convert/recalibrate the factory R12 system over to R134a, but my research has led me to believe that doing that causes them to suffer a significant loss in cooling performance. Keep that in mind if you're considering that path.

It is possible to adapt an aftermarket system to work with the factory controls and vents on a factory air car, I did it on my 69, but it's a lot of work.

Bear


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*AC kits on Ebay*

Have a 66 with fact air but nothing was there when purch car after much research and knowing my car would never be a show car I went with the gen 5 ac kit and March serpentine belt drive system I love it 10 times colder than fact and eng compartment much cleaner .Fact parts are out there could not find the venting system and if your car does not have ac you have to cut up the firewall good luck.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This thread IS almost 4 years old!!! I've spoken with original owners of AC equipped GTO's and the consensus seems to be that the aftermarket Vintage Air is colder than the old '60's set-up. One guy said his '65's original AC was pretty useless when outside temps got around 95 degrees...his Vintage Air keeps him comfortable when it's 105 plus outside, and it's much cleaner in the engine compartment. Less bulk and weight.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, there is basically NOTHING in the engine compartment, except the compressor and hoses. The install on mine went VERY well. Of course the entire car was apart, so it was part of the assembly. The instructions/product support are excellent....haven't charged the system yet. I DID hear the same about the coldness....Eric :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No Worries, E. This guy was the original owner of his '65, and has been in HOT Fresno the whole time....so he knew how well it worked 47 years ago. Not as well as it does now!!!! Kinda neat car.....Capri Gold, 4 spd, factory air, tripower, and soft ray glass....oh, and the rear antenna none of mine have ever had! Love the progress on yours!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta weigh out the difference between comfort and "originality". I like to drive mine. Love a Concours resto too, but they are for just lookin' at. E


----------

